# STOLEN V798 MRO UPDATED 13th DEC



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Had just been in the gym going back to the changing rooms and saw my locker had been bust open. Everything was gone apart from my empty sports bag. Â I though - damn my wallet and mobile; Â then I thought about Â my car, ran outside to find an empty space Â   

The fcukers took everything, my car, wallet, mobile and even my effin clothes Â I cant explain how sick I felt when I realised my car had gone though Â  

Car was taken from Star City in Birmingham just of junction 6 between 6:30-7:30pm. Monday 27th Â Luckily the gym has CCTV and the police are looking at footage,

Luckily everything taken was insured but you wont believe the friggin inconvenience, had to change front door locks (Â£320) , cancel credit cards/mobile Â and being stranded because the man from the PRU wont give a courtesy car when your is stolen.! I couldnt even hire a car because they needed a credit card for deposit!

If anybody hears anything then please drop me an IM.

An extremely fcuked off Â wasÂ 

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/ttpic4.jpg%20

*UPDATED 13th December *

Im back in a TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It took my insurance company 3 weeks to settle my theft claim and last Friday I picked my 2001 spec Raven 225TTC

Boy does it feel great again, im reminiscing of those first ever few drives on my first TT     ;D    

Bad news is that Im still battling with the gym to take some responsibility of the theft and also the Old Bill (sorry for swearing) for doing sweet FA.

Kind regards

Was

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/Cimg0049.jpg


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Sorry to hear your news M8. I will keep my eyes open. Best of luck.


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Christ noooo! Really sorry was. Got my burning torch ready, so I will keep an eye out. Miss the old days when you got hung for nicking a horse.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That is really terrible news was. Do you think they followed you from the car park. (i.e. Knew which car you had) or were there other lockers also broken into?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey was, I'm gutted for you m8, after all we were saying at the weekend as well 

I just hope that the barstuards are caught from the police seeing the CCTV - good luck was and if I can help in any way then give me a ring.

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks for you support guys

Graham, cheers m8 I will give you a call anyways.

NaughTTy, its quite possible that I was followed but the security in the gym is tights so hopefully the fcukers will get caught.

I am sharpening my Samurai sword as we speak


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Mate that is everybodies worst nightmare. ill keep an eye out, i know im in london but these scum are everywhere. ill also keep an eye out for those wheels being offered. what tyres are on them also do you have any other unique bits on the car.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Was

Very sorry to hear this, like others I'll certainly keep an eye out for it.


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry to hear this. What a nightmare.
I'll keep an eye out for the silver TT and thosed distinctive wheels.
Regards


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Mate that is everybodies worst nightmare. Â ill keep an eye out, i know im in london but these scum are everywhere. Â ill also keep an eye out for those wheels being offered. Â what tyres are on them also do you have any other unique bits on the car.


Cheers TTej

Tyres: GSD3's, 
wheels : AEZ parons 8.5 x 18's, 
V6 rear valance and rear end tints, 
otherwise standard.
oh and a recently fitted arm rest

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

That sucks mate.

I can't imagine how I'd feel if that happened to me.

Gutted for you.


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Was,
What an awful thing to happen. Â 

I will keep a look-out around Manchester for you.


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Not much likely me seeing it being way up here in Sunny Scotland 8)

Gutted for you mate, I really hope you get your pride and joy back safe and sound ASAP.

Regards,
Des.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

sorry to hear that, if you get it back at least they havent had to force entry so hopefully no damage


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Really sorry mate, words fail me, feel for you. Hope you have some luck tracking them down, fingers crossed.
:'( :'( :'(
Aycer


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

Was - I can only add to the other comments of sorrow  I know how much hassle you went through to get that car in to tip top shape after it was t-boned. 
Amir.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

That's bad news mate, hope they catch the ****ers [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> That's bad news mate, hope they catch the ****ers [smiley=behead.gif]


I hope they dont. I hope they end up scraping them from the road after a firey, bloody death.

Infact maybe drowning would be better because it might take a little longer to die...


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

> I hope they dont. I hope they end up scraping them from the road after a firey, bloody death.
> 
> Infact maybe drowning would be better because it might take a little longer to die...


OK, i was being a little soft


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

.......it always saddens me to hear of anybody who has their car damaged or stolen. Capital punishment should be brought back for these little [email protected]#C$*S! 

I hope this mess sorts itself out soon for you was.......


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Awful news - bad luck, and having been through similar, I know what you mean about the f**king hassle of it all.

One thought, are there any side roads near your gym? Often cars are driven to a quiet street nearby just in case they have a tracker. They are then left there for about a week, after which if they haven't been picked up by the owner, they disappear.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

UPDATE

I have just been on the phone to the police and have told then that the great people at the gym have collated a list of all the members that came in after me and left before me.

Surely the Police are interested in the list as the thief has to be one of them right? WRONG they do not have a resource to call every member so will not be doing anything until/if my TT turns up.

Good ole British justice system, truly World Class

Raven

thanks for the tip, I will have a good drive around.


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

To busy out nicking people for illegal number plates. :-X Will this be moved to the flame room?


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

> Surely the Police are interested in the list as the thief has to be one of them right? Â WRONG they do not have a resource to call every member so will not be doing anything until/if Â my TT turns up.
> 
> Good ole British justice system, truly World Class


No, 'cause their too busy nicking people with 'dodgy' number plates that's why!!!

P.S. Sorry to hear the news. Happening all too often these days.


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

saulTTR - snap!! ;D


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Only just beat ya to it mate


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I'll meet you in the flame room then!!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

I'm with you on that one mate. ;D


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

SCUM  looks like most of the country is coverd looking for it


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

> UPDATE
> 
> I have just been on the phone to the police and have told then that the great people at the gym have collated a list of all the members that came in after me and left before me.
> 
> ...


That being so, ask for confirmation of this in writing, & then write to your mp with it, along with sending it to Watchdog, TG, Autocar, every newspaper etc. Somebody is bound to bite...


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

Call them up yourself claim to be from the gym and ask their addresses to confirm the records....? then pop round and have a goosy gander. you never know how dumb they could be?!

also the local rag is a really good idea - even post an ad in classifieds saying car stoeln etc.... :-/

My cousin had his car smashed into outside his work and the buggers drove off, they tried to do a 180 turn and crunched into his car. The police said there was nothing they could do, so my Aunt went round all the local garages and found the car, then went to the police - still NOTHING they would do, so she had to sue the guy in the end herself - incidentally the offender had no insurance or tax... :-/

Can you get to see the CCTV and match faces to names of times signed in? then review the exit cctv or car park cctv? and see who nicked ur car??!

is there not some law that if you are on camera you must be allowed to see it? data protection etc??


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I cannot understand this. If they review the CCTV & login/logout times, then they can pretty much guarantee they will catch the offender. ???


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Beggars belief that they simply cannot be bothered to even attempt to look into this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2003)

Was,

Sorry to hear the bad news. Surely someone in the changing rooms must have seem something as that time on a Monday evening is one of the busiest times at any gym.

Colin


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to hear the news Was.....lets hope they catch the feckers and give em what for









I had a Deja vou momet when I saw your post....thought it was my first TT!


----------



## itextt (May 4, 2003)

Sorry Was to hear the news, know what you feel like as mine was stolen 2 months ago. Got it back undamaged 2 days later ( tracker ) but cops did not catch them.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Was, really sorry to hear about this m8, I, like others am gutted for you, words fail me .

If there's anything I can do give me a call, I'm not far away.

Cheers for now m8

Col


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> UPDATE
> 
> I have just been on the phone to the police and have told then that the great people at the gym have collated a list of all the members that came in after me and left before me.
> 
> ...


You've probably got a million things to do to sort this mess out, but I suggest you try and get the name of your area's Chief Constable and write a letter of complaint to him with a copy sent to the Police Complaints authority (oops I forgot ... the postmen are on strike). Best of luck for a successful outcome. I've had a car stolen and know that sick feeling only too well. had tracker fitted ever since. Not to get the car back but so the vermin will hopefully be caught and get 2 hours community service (suspended). A call to your local rag's crime reporter may get some publicity and spur the cops into action.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

I had a similar incident where my BMW was damaged while parked in a car park, the security had video of the offending car that damaged mine, they had the reg, they wouldn't tell me the reg or confirm the make of car due to data protection etc, coppers said that they would get a copy but didn't, after I reported it to the old bill I didn't hear a thing. So I did a stake out at the car park as I managed to find out that it was a Merc ML, I kept going to the car park looking out for a Merc with a nice silver scrape on its bumper, eventually one turns up, (female driver) with matching paintwork to my car, so I went over confronted the driver who then confessed all, she gave a b******s excuse why she drove off, I got her insurance details, they paid out, happy ever after. 3 months later I received a letter from the coppers saying that they couldn't do anything and they were closing the case............absolutely useless!!!!

BTW Gutted to hear about your TT, fingers crossed it'll turn up, as previously stated its definately worth a drive around the area in case the've parked it up for a few days


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

was, nae luck,
I'd be on to the rozzers day and night to look at the info the gym had given them. Whats the point of these places investing hundreds/thousands of pounds to safeguard their clients property and wellbeing when, when something happens such as this the police won't lift a finger to help!!! shocking!
Losing your pride and joy would be bad enough but to know that the police, that you pay for through your taxes, aren't doing the best to return your property is nothing short of c**p.

i'll keep an eye out in newcastle, you never know.

Joe


----------



## raks (Sep 7, 2003)

Was - sorry to hear about your car. I can't imagine how you must be feeling. If someone nicked my TT. I be gutted 2. I live in birm myself and know star city. Certain got me worried as i often go there to watch a film and take the TT. I will be on the look out for your car. Even more worrying when i read a few weeks ago about a man in dudley having his TT nicked from outside his house. Also a collegue from work who had his TT nicked in wolvehampton. It's all a bit to close to where i live. Good luck. I hope u get the car back and the B**stards.


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Was; Sorry to hear about your TT, should be easy to spot as the mods make it stand out. Typical police, we had a similar incident with stolen computers, that were returned to Apple for repairs so Apple contacted us, we contacted the Police so they had names and addresses but wouldn't do a thing.

I hope you get your car back.

CuTTsy


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Thanks for you support and suggestions on how to help guys, much appreciated as it helps to numb the pain


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Really really bad news, I hope its found soon, I assume you have told the insurance company.

Why not tell them the police's response, we all pay our taxes and as public servants they should respond appropriately to the theft.....The insurance company wont be too happy that there is no effort being made to recover the car as they will have to pay out perhaps they can put some pressure on.

Is the Gym that secure, could a non member get in and have taken it.

I take it the insurance didnt insist on any tracking devices! :-/

I feel for you having just had my little old grill stolen from the drive, just that was horrible and left a bad feeling ....if my TT went....I dont even want to think about Â it....she aint going without a fight! Â 

Even more upsetting when it happens to someone you have met!

 these people are indifferent to you it aint personal, you were just there wrong place wrong time and an opportunist saw a chance and took it.

May even have been someone in the changing room getting dressed when you were undressing! think about those faces if you can. I know "sharam" will probably mean you never look around.

Inshallah it will be recovered for you.
:-/


----------



## pumaro (Apr 17, 2003)

Sorry to here about that mate I go to the Gym and take my carkeys and house keys with me at all times. I even have an arm wallet similar to the one used to take your pulse.

Used back in my raving days! Just goes to show nowhere is really that safe. Hope you get her back soon, I would be very gutted if I was to lose mine and you must be boiling right now. I will keep an eye out for you mate.


peace


----------



## lindley (Jul 17, 2002)

was, simply adding to comments on how gutted we all feel for you.

Also, bit spooky for me as my original plate was V799 MRO before I got a cherished plate..... !!

Hope this gets sorted out for you.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Bad news bro, I hope they find your baby. Give me a call if you need anything. East London is covered, I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## rtv (Sep 13, 2003)

Eyes open in Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire. Can't gurantee that I wont torture the offender if I find them though !


----------



## EKZ225 (May 16, 2003)

Hi Was, what can I say m8, gutted for you m8,keep my eyes out for it ( Leicester , London ,Liverpool & Beds ) Theiving toerags !!
Phill


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry to hear this was [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
The [smiley=policeman.gif] are as bad as the criminals, aiding their getaway by not helping when the gym has video evidence.
Police will so pull a driver for a low washer bottle... [smiley=stop.gif] [smiley=rifle.gif]

The main thing is you are insured and unharmed. Did no one in the changing room think it was a little odd someone else was breaking in to a locker? Perhaps the gym can make a poster/flyer to give to all members? This crime sounds preplanned, maybe stolen to order. :'(

SBJ


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Was

Have sent you an email.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Aycer

thanks for your email, after taking your advice of mentioning a potential racialially motivated theft the police have pulled thier finger out.

hopefully they will be looking at the CCTV tapes later today so fingers crossed.

thanks again.

was.


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

good luck... pathetic that you have to say such things to get things done though!


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

But your car is silver.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> Aycer
> 
> thanks for your email, after taking your advice of mentioning a potential racialially motivated theft Â the police have pulled thier finger out.
> 
> ...


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

They will almost certainly have swapped the plates, but I think your car is distinctive enough to stand out. Any other marks / features / scratches that could help identify?

The situation with the police is truly awful. Local accountability is the answer, although I won't get party political right now! Similar to the story about the BMW and Merc ML, my old TT was smashed into whilst parked outside my house by a Jewson lorry. The guy pretended to leave a note and then drove off. Despite having a witness (who didn't take the lorry's number plate because he thought the guy was leaving a note) the police were not interested. I had to do a house to house enquiry which eventually led me to a building site where the Jewson lorry was delivering. Once presented with a photocopy of the delivery invoice, it was amazing how quickly the local branch of Jewson admitted that they had been on my street, and they paid up for the damage. I also got a follow up call from the police about three months later saying that they had closed the case - unbelievable.

Have to say though that the police I have met have been good - the problems run deeper in terms of funding and priorities driven from above. Like everyone else in the public sector, they have targets and obviously the incentive is to go for the easy / quick wins such as speeding motorists etc etc.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> WHAAAAAT!!!???? Â Have I read that right? The cops will only investigate a crime if a member of one race nicks stuff off the member of another race???? Â WTF is THAT about??? Â Â
> 
> T'rific - think I'll steal some White f**ckers car (only joking).
> 
> World's gone mad.


Does the MacPherson report ring any bells? That is why they will jump through hoops if the word "race" crops up. Very sad state of affairs....


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> T'rific - think I'll steal some White f**ckers car (only joking).
> 
> World's gone mad.


What did you say?


----------



## RobbieTT (Sep 6, 2003)

> What did you say? Â


Oh dear...


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Was
Good news on the investigation front. So the wife was right!!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Was
> Good news on the investigation front. So the wife was right!!


The cops were supposed to see the tapes today but didnt show up at the gym :-/

I will have to push them again 2moro morning. makes you wonder who gets them out of bed and dresses them in the morning :


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

> What did you say? Â


Using sarcastic irony to express disgust at woeful state of affairs ...etc etc


----------



## mussy2577 (Feb 3, 2003)

Mate,

I am really sorry to hear the bad news for your Audi, I do hope these bas****s are caught and brought to justice, I could not possibly contemplate your disappointment and anger at the moment.

My thoughts are with you.

Good Luck !


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

> Using sarcastic irony to express disgust at woeful state of affairs ...etc etc


me too..sorry...picking up on White!TTTTTee! :


----------



## Marque (Jun 4, 2003)

I am extremely sorry to hear the unfortunate news. Hope the car turnms up in one piece & that it is soon resolved to your satisfaction.

It is just terribly sad..what more can I say.


----------



## purplett (Dec 9, 2002)

Really sorry was mate.

It got me checking my wallet and yes I keep my Tracker card there. So if I had been at the Gym (admittedly unlikely ) the thieving tossers would have got that too. I guess all Trackered TT owners need to bear this in mind. I've hidden mine now!!!

Chin up m8.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> I guess all Trackered TT owners need to bear this in mind


They would if they just.....

wait for it

RTFM


----------



## martfargo (Feb 11, 2003)

Any news Was?


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Martin

Still no news mate Â 

The frigging cops still havntt been to the gym to se the CCTV yet, car was taken a week ago today Â 

I will be seeing the superintendent later on today for an explanation why nothing as been done in the last week.

was


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*
UPDATE 5th Nov

The police have now clearly said they will NOT be spending any more time on the theft investigations.

Queens Road police station, in Birmingham, have NOT even been to the gym to see the gym & car park CCTV tapes and they do not intend to. Their reasons were that there is a list of 30 possible suspects (info from the gym) and they do not have the time/resource too investigate.

I have been trying to contact the Superintendent for 2 days now with no luck and have been advised by the police station to complain in writing.

WTF

*


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

That is so sh!t, sorry we have no time to solve real crime as someone might be doing 35mph in a 30 zone!

Was any chance of you doing a bit of investigating yourself?, i mean get hold of the tape and track the people down, it looks like it will be down to you mate if you want the car back.

I know it sounds abit extreme but if you really want it back what about those private detectives that you hear about.

Really sorry mate!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear that. Are your insurance company fully aware of the situation? It is in their interests to track your car down (as well as yours) and perhaps they will make some suggestions? :-/


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

> *
> UPDATE 5th Nov
> 
> The police have now clearly said they will NOT be spending any more time on the theft investigations.
> ...


Create merry hell. Don't just contact the Chief Super, but also Central TV, Midlands Today, Birmingham Post, Evening Mail, BRMB etc


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

It may be worth finding out whether there is a specialist car crime unit in the Midlands and seeing whether they show any interest - especially as you have potential photographic evidence from the CCTV in the gym.

Good luck.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej

I am not allowed to see the tapes because of the Data Protection act. I have spent hours checking the security ( or rather lack of it) at the gym & also at Star City car park and have founds flaws in both.

The gym are playing the - no responsibility - card although I am waiting to hear regarding the gyms legal responsibilities of keeping their customers personal belongings safe. Holmes Place is gonna get loads of negative publicity from this.

Raven

My insurance company have been kept informed all the way. I was surprised to find that the insurance company actually has less power than the victim when it comes to asking the police for action/information!

MighTy Tee

Good idea mate, I think its time to shout from the hill tops.

Brett

no special squad in the Midlands


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

That's disgraceful  Bad enough enough having your car and personal posessions pinched but then to be snubbed by police is taking the p**s.
Hope you get something sorted.

Little wonder police are losing support.


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Find out who is the investigating officer( the crime should have been allocated to someone) and write to West midlands police complaints department. There is a clear neglect of duty. I can possibly understand them not wishing to contact every member of your gym as i would like to think even the dimmest of people would come forward if thet saw your locker being screwed and the police have no power to question everyone as a suspect. But it doesn't take a Sherlock holmes to realise that the cctv footage may show possible offenders and transport used to get them to the gym (your average criminal doesn't walk no where).

I'm very pro police and realise that they can't just get another copper out of a box to investigate every crime commited but to seize a tape and view it i'm sure it would only take ...........1 hour max, if they view it at the Gym even less and they may get a brew out of it. If the footage is of poor quality or doesn't catch anything of interest well at least they have done the basics.

I'm sure West mids police will have reported it as a Theft of a car, however if there was a possibilty that they could get a conviction the scum who had your car would be charged with Burglary, which it technoly is as once he started to commit the crime he is in the building as a trespasser(member or not) and he is commiting theft/damage = Burglary and if they got a conviction it would be tea 'n' medals all round.

I would have thought the gym may have also wanted the crime investigated properly as they have had property damaged


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

Mentioned this in passing at my gym in Newcastle u Lyme and guess what? Someone had a beemer nicked last week after having keys taken from their locker. They have got to be members - again you could get in but you need a swipe card or have to jump a barrier at reception, which is a bit obvious. Bottom feeding %&**Â£%)^&


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

> That is so sh!t, sorry we have no time to solve real crime as someone might be doing 35mph in a 30 zone!


You've hit the nail on the head.

I was mugged a few years of about Â£1,000 worth of DJ'ing equipment and we (my mate was also mugged) had proof it was setup.

We reported it to the police but did PC plod do anything about it - no course not, they're too busy stuffing pies and donuts down their throats and warning 16 year olds not to board trains without tickets.

What they did do thought is warn me (and my parents!!) not to socialise with the person i got mugged with!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Can I make a suggestion. The nature of the offence indicates that these are not casual criminals but are most likely part of an organised team. If you ring NCIS ( National Criminal Intelligance Service) on 020 7238 8000 and tell them you have information regarding organised vehicle theft they will have to log the information. I am sure they will have a section collating information on a national basis. You may well find that they actually are interested. If they pass you back to the local police, it may be policy, go back to the local police and insist on speaking to the Detective Inspector of Detective Chief Inspector. Point out that you are aware of other incidents ie. the BMW theft elsewhere on this topic and insist on some level of investigation. Initially I suspect that this has been weeded on a crime desk to a uniform guy who is going to be swamped and will not have the expertise or experience to investigate the matter. As I say insist on speaking to a senior detective and make him aware of the run around the uniform have given you. This sounds like a great starting point for a Crime squad investigation. Do not give in.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

thanks for the advice/comments/info guys much appreciated, keep it coming.

addicTTed I will follow that up 2moro am

cheers

was


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2003)

Another thought is the Stolen Car squad at New Scotland Yard. I am sure they still collate intelligence on this type of organised vehicle theft. 020 7230 1212 and ask to be put through to the collator at the Stolen motor Vehicle Squad. Again let him know it is not an isolated incident and they may already have an interest. As I say do not give in and make sure you talk to a detective.


----------



## robquatt (Oct 20, 2003)

I know this is a bit late , but... mate, do not even go to star city, my company did the suspended ceilings there, most of our workers cars got broken into for things as trivial as spirit levels. I went to the local corner shop about 10 am when working there and when i walked out in broad daylight a bloke was shooting smack in his car on the road side. To top it off my cousin went out on a night out there at the long island ice tea bar and he Â and his friends being white got told to leave or die by some locals, when they told the security guy it turned out the guy who made the threat was friends with securtity and they ran them out of the bar and chsed them in their car. not a good scene, i cannot say strongly enough do not go there! Â


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Dont give up mate, keep chasing them. Regardless of how busy they are they should make some sort of attempt. They are giving a clear run to all criminals. Find an overworked police force and do whatever you like - no one will bother you. What a sate of affairs. Get hold of your local MP he may have some clout, organise a petition, I am sure we would all contribute.
Good luck.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Had a meeting with the complex manager and when I mentioned getting the local press & radio involved he suddenly gave me his full attention, pratt

I explained what the theft and that the security at Star City was bollox. He is currently recruiting staff for a new casino that will open shortly. How do you think the customers would feel when they know that somebody can casually walk out of a gym,/restaurant/shop/casino Â into the so called -secure car park- and drive away without be caught on ANY cameras WTF

Apparently Star City security have looked at the tapes from the 80+ cameras and can not see anybody walking to my car or even my car being driven out of the car park.. There was also a strange -power cut- which knocked out the car park lights during the theft that evening. how strange does that sound ? Â

The local press are contacting me 2moro when I will tell them everything thats happened to date with emphasis on the lack of police support and lack of security at Star City.

there has still been no news on the car


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

wow - the thing about the power cut is very very suspicious - inside job?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You beat me to it Kell - exactly what I was thinking (and several others I bet) - extremely dodgy


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

)i thought the power cut bit was Bull**it, when you came out were the lights still out???

It is so bad how people can get away with it. Think back Was any strange people come to ask you about your car? (i mean except all us strange people in the forum [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] )


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

TTej
the car park was very dark when I came running out looking for my car. The thing is nobody can explain why the lights went out, I have asked security/all the restaurants/all the shops, Â nobody I have spoken to knows why the lights were out.

you think some of the TTOC forum members are strange  wait until you see some of the people around Star City Â [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Â [smiley=freak.gif] Â nobody asked me about my car.

Its starting to look more & more like an inside job though.


----------



## hutters (Jul 16, 2002)

Was your visit a routine/regular visit, i.e. sameday, sametime each week? Â Maybe they've been watching for a few days or weeks before pouncing?

There maybe cctv of previous days/weeks that may catch some people suspiciously looking around your car?


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Thats good thinking HunTTers, if it was an inside job they would have been watching you. Â I was once told by this guy in the pub that at the PC World he worked in there was a group of guys who were breaking into the cars. Funny how they knew which ones had expensive laptops in them 

Was you sure none of the staff have asked you about the car. ??? Â Definatly shout all your theories to anyone that will listen, Press, local MP, even people in your gym. Â see how long they like that for. Bas**rds, if you ever find the guys behind it, let us know that would be a Meet ill definatly drive up for! [smiley=rifle.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

huTTers

Quite possibly mate as I do go there regularly although the time varies an hour or so.

Good thinking about my car being watched, the security keep the CCTV tapes for up to 30 days. Im not sure how much luck I will have getting somebody to view the tapes though :-X


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

How about the following.

You construct a fairly generic letter stating your disgust the the lack of police interest in this, & post it here. Then we as members can copy it, sign it ourselves & send it to the same complaints people as a kind of petition.

If we could get a couple of hundred letters like this, it would at least give somebody at the police station a big headache opening all of it...


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

You could suggest to the management that you're thinking of doing something "public spirited"... maybe something like putting a flyer on all the windows of the cars in the carpark telling the car owner about the poor security that is there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2003)

Was,

Terrible news about the car. I am in London, but will look out for it all the same. In one of your earlier posts you said the Gym would not give you the tapes. Under the Data Protection Act everyone has a right to access data and digital images that are held on them - be it written records or CCTV footage, all for the cost of a tenner. It may not be of any help but as a point of principle it might be worth making a formal request for the tapes in which you feature from the Gym.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

I would put money on it that the people who stole your car had something to do with two families who out of coinsidence run 99% of the security in Birmingham.
Jonah


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2003)

Did you contact any of the people I suggested?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

> Dont give up mate, keep chasing them. Regardless of how busy they are they should make some sort of attempt. Â They are giving a clear run to all criminals. Find an overworked police force and do whatever you like - no one will bother you. What a sate of affairs. Get hold of your local MP he may have some clout, organise a petition, I am sure we would all contribute.
> Good luck.


use the faxyourmp.com web site very easy Ive done it several times and it works....


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Did you contact any of the people I suggested?


addicTTed

I called the NCIS but they refused to talk to me because im not in the Police force, fair enough I guess.

The Stolen Car squad in New Scotland yard are more interested luckily. I spoke to a mystery officer - could not give me his name for security reasons - he took down the basic details and asked me to call again tomorrow but he did say they are after frying bigger fish.

Start City have confirmed that they do not know why the lights went out in the car park and also that they can not see anybody walk up to my car or my car leaving the car park WTF Â how convenient .

The local press will be interviewing me this week, hopefully no pictures as im a coupe driver Â 

*Forum Members

Can I ask for some help Â ??? Â Can you please ask as many people as possible if they know of any similar thefts ie gym locker being broken into and car stolen.? Â Please post here or send me a IM. *

Im sure the stolen car squad will take more interest if they know of more cases.

thanks

was


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

already spoken to most people I know and no cases so far... will keep asking around and see what comes up. Having had my first car stolen and burned out I know how angry you must be.

Good luck

....and BUMP!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2003)

At least its a bit further forward. Now pester the local CID as I said before try to speak to a DI or above. I would start off by saying that you are trying to avoid having to make a complaint against police but you are being given the run around by the uniform and have good intelligence that is being ignored.


----------



## kce821tt (May 17, 2002)

was,
exactly the same thing happened in our local public swimming baths (/gym) - Reported in local rag about 3-4 weeks ago.


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

They have a lawyer (recently promoted to judge) on R2 every friday lunchtime. There was a case where a woman had had her identity stolen, & false credit setup in her name. She told the police, but they said it was nothing to do with them.

The lawyer bloke said that it is our civil duty to report crimes, & it is the professional duty of the police to investigate them as fully as possible. Therefore, they are not carrying out their duty by behaving like this. Go & see a solicitor & see what they have to say about the situation.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

*addicTTed *
thanks for the advise, I will get onto it in the morning.

*KCE821TT*
can you possibly get any more details of that theft?

*jgoodman00*
It may be time for me to get some professional help, I have to give it a go.

was.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Was,
Sorry you haven't had a result as yet. Reading the thread, I wonder if there have been multiple thefts at Star City - if so that may raise Plods interest a bit - if you make a fuss about it!


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

This all just seems crazy!... You'd almost imagine from the lack of interest that the pigs are in on it as well


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

This thread really takes it home that the cops are not in it to solve crime just to generate some more funds via fines.

This all seems like a general theme with the cops' inability to follow up proper crime and take it out on the law abiding citisens who just happen to creep over the speed limit.

Is there anything we as the public can do to get the focus of the police force adjusted (other than voting different at election time). Â We all complain about them pulling people over for illegally spaced number plates but we don't do anything about it. Â How can we start to make an impact.

Rhod


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

About 8 years ago I had a car stolen. Cops found it - then "lost it". I had a press contact who put me on to The Daily Mail's crime correspondant Chester Stern who was very interested in covering the story. He did so, but Stolen Car squad warned him off it. (I reckon they had a cop on undercover). I think Chester is still at the Mail so might be worth giving him a call. He seems to like Â Incompetent Police - Stolen Car Stories


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

sounds like a plan... hope Chester can help... certainly sounds like what's needed is some publicity here!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

the gym & Star City definitely dont want any negative publicity so .

I am planning to distribute leaflets outside the gym entrance to share my experiences with other members./ potential members this week because the gym have not told their members what happened or done anything to prevent it happening again.


----------



## sp3ctre (Dec 11, 2002)

top idea... watch your back though, sounds a nasty area... and if it was an inside job.. etc... etc...


----------



## shao_khan (May 7, 2002)

If you want to make it public at the Gym then hire a Luton van - big panel sides and then if their are any people in advertising on here then you could get a poster made up which reads:

I had my locked broken into inside this gym and my car stolen on *date here* please contact *number here* if you saw anything.

Make it nice and big, park up outside and see what results you get.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

they have a security gate at Star City so im not sure I will get away with an advertisement van :-/

hopefully the gym will take notice when im handing out leaflets 

I have to keep Star City security sweet or I might get banned from site :-/


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

Did i read that right...
They have a security gate too!!!!!! ??? ??? ???


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2003)

If you want the banner/advertisement I will be able to knock one up at work where we have a professional sign writing machine for sticky vinyl........just ask and it will be done!!

TC


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> If you want the banner/advertisement I will be able to knock one up at work where we have a professional sign writing machine for sticky vinyl........just ask and it will be done!!
> 
> TC


TC

thanks for the offer mate but I dont think I will get past the security gate   shame though or maybe I could park just outside the grounds ???


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Hang it on the gate, when they lock up at night. It will be there long enough for people to see.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> Hang it on the gate, when they lock up at night. It will be there long enough for people to see.


I dont think I would get that far as they have security Â walking around the car parks. any signs ar adverts would get ripped down.


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2003)

With all that security I am amazed that they actually were able to steal your car...........sounds dodgy to me!!

TC


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

real dodgy, if its so hard for you to put up a poster, how the F*$K does someone manage to get a silver TT out of there! TEll the police the security had been asking questionsa about the car, tell them anything to get em off their doughnut eating butts and do something!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> real dodgy, if its so hard for you to put up a poster, how the F*$K does someone manage to get a silver TT out of there! TEll the police the security had been asking questionsa about the car, tell them anything to get em off their doughnut eating butts and do something!


tell me about it  I sent a letter to my MP today expressing my disgust in the police action (or rather lack of) to date.


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

Was - Are you any closer to finding your car or the t****r who nicked it?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

> tell me about it Â  Â I sent a letter to my MP today expressing my disgust in the police action (or rather lack of) to date.


did you use the faxmymp.com web site!! very useful for flying off instant moans!


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

> did you use the faxmymp.com web site!! Â very useful for flying off instant moans!


*johaff*
Yes used your link, very helpful, thanks mate. I received a reply saying that the matter will be looked into and to expect a reply soon. Bloody nice envelope and paper used....so thats where tax payers money goes!
*ROC*
im still no further really although I found out that when Star City first opened about 2 years ago, they had a major problem with car theft, turned out to be the SECURITY WTF

I have relayed this info to the local police, and special stolen car squad in London but still no action yet.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Im back in a TT [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

It took my insurance company 3 weeks to settle my theft claim and last Friday I picked my 2001 spec Raven 225TTC

Boy does it feel great again, im reminiscing of those first ever few drives     ;D    

Bad news is that Im still battling with the gym to take some responsibility of the theft and also the Old Bill (sorry for swearing) for doing sweet FA.

Kind regards

Was

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/was/Cimg0049.jpg


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Nice one. Back to some enjoyment, but what a hassle :-/

Moley


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

oooohh...Nice Angel Eyes mod I guess thats what kept you busy today.

already playing with the car then... ;D


----------



## Matthew (Oct 6, 2003)

Where can TT owners get the Angel Eyes? Seems like a cool mod.

Glad you finally got yourself a new car but shame you've had to go through all this to do it. The scumbags who nicked it don't have the capacity to understand the hassle it causes.

Hope you keep up the fight for some explanations and apologies (plus some compensation?!).


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

well chuffed for ya fella 

Nice pic too!


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Welcome back to the land of the 'nearly normal' was 8)


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Cheers guys 

Mathew, the Angel Eyes mod is something I have done myself  IM if you want further details.

cheers


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm pleased for you was. 

You've had to put up with a lot of cr*p over this.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> Cheers guys Â
> 
> Mathew, the Angel Eyes mod is something I have done myself Â  Â IM if you want further details.
> 
> cheers


Was - like the look very much - could you bung up the details in a seperate thread?

(Please!?)


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

Glad for you Was. Nice eyes too.


----------

